# What of the Sacrament after Communion?



## PilgrimPastor

Hello,

I have recently transferred from serving First Congregational Church of Cheboygan, Michigan as Pastor to serving First Congregational Church of Peru, Illinois as Pastor. Our Diaconate Board has come to me with an interesting question which I have shared some thoughts on, but I am curious to get some perspective from anyone who has a thought on the matter.

What is the appropriate means of "disposal" of the bread and wine (juice) after the Sacrament of Communion has been shared by the congregation? What of the "left overs?" 

Your thoughts and conversation are appreciated!

Many Blessings!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

You could give the bread to ducks I suppose if it's unsanitary to re-use it. If it is juice, and somebody likes juice, I guess they could take the leftover juice, pour it in one cup, and drink it. It's good for you. If wine then it's probably best to pour it out.

The significance of the Sacrament is not in the elements themselves. They remain plain bread and plain wine. It is our corporate participation in them, as we are communally in the presence of Christ and dine at His table and feed Sacramentally upon Him that the significance of the Supper is found.


----------



## PilgrimPastor

SemperFideles,

I agree completely. They are a commemoration and that is precisely what I told the Diaconate Board. There was a question raised by a woman who has not been preparing and disposing of the bread and wine for many years and now finds herself handling that task.

I think she rightly consulted her new Pastor and I appreciate that she did. Interestingly, she told me that in years past she had, in fact, fed the bread to birds living on the church property and once made a bread pudding to serve the following week at fellowship time after the worship service.


----------



## PilgrimPastor

SemperFideles,

By the way, I am a former Marine Staff Sergeant - Semper Fi.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

PilgrimPastor said:


> SemperFideles,
> 
> By the way, I am a former Marine Staff Sergeant - Semper Fi.



Ooorah! What years did you serve?


----------



## Me Died Blue

SemperFideles said:


> You could give the bread to ducks I suppose if it's unsanitary to re-use it. If somebody likes juice, I guess they could take the leftover juice, pour it in one cup, and drink it. It's good for you.
> 
> The significance of the Sacrament is not in the elements themselves. They remain plain bread and plain wine. It is our corporate participation in them, as we are communally in the presence of Christ and dine at His table and feed Sacramentally upon Him that the significance of the Supper is found.



Exactly. It's the work of the Holy Spirit, which is what any special "treatment" of the elements (after administration) demeans in emphasis.


----------



## etexas

When I was Anglican it was broken up and the wine was poured out to return it to the Earth. Now I am PCA.......I have no idea what we do with it?????


----------



## Stephen

We save the elements for the next communion service so that we are good stewards and not wasting it. If you have leftovers it is perfectly fine to eat it or dispose of it. As good Protestants we reject Transubstantiation, so the elements remain bread and wine. If you use wine, which I encourage, you can join with Jean Calvin and enjoy it for a Sabbath meal or with friends. Psalm 104:14,15


----------



## Stephen

etexas said:


> When I was Anglican it was broken up and the wine was poured out to return it to the Earth. Now I am PCA.......I have no idea what we do with it?????



If you are like many PCA churches and use that sweet, horible tasting unfermented stuff called grape juice, pour it down the drain, if you use wine enjoy it, but don't let the teatotters know.


----------



## KMK

The wine that is already in the cups we toss out. But the bread! Ooooh the bread. Everyone nibbles on the bread as we clean up the room. My wife makes the best communion bread every Lord's Day morning. (It's great for communion but not so great for my gluttony!)


----------



## Stephen

KMK said:


> The wine that is already in the cups we toss out. But the bread! Ooooh the bread. Everyone nibbles on the bread as we clean up the room. My wife makes the best communion bread every Lord's Day morning. (It's great for communion but not so great for my gluttony!)



Sounds like your wife knows how to make good communion bread


----------



## etexas

Stephen said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was Anglican it was broken up and the wine was poured out to return it to the Earth. Now I am PCA.......I have no idea what we do with it?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are like many PCA churches and use that sweet, horible tasting unfermented stuff called grape juice, pour it down the drain, if you use wine enjoy it, but don't let the teatotters know.
Click to expand...

Actuly we use both. And be nice.....I Tee-Total! Not for Religious reasons I am a recovering Alcoholic.


----------



## Romans922

RC's have to make sure all of it is partaken (since it is 'Jesus' body/blood you know...don't want rats eating Jesus). Priest I believe usually takes this task.


----------



## etexas

Romans922 said:


> RC's have to make sure all of it is partaken (since it is 'Jesus' body/blood you know...don't want rats eating Jesus). Priest I believe usually takes this task.


Indeed! I am Roman Catholic Educated, I went to Mass every Friday those Priests made SURE not a drop of wine was left. No comment.


----------



## Gryphonette

*Well, sort of.*



Romans922 said:


> RC's have to make sure all of it is partaken (since it is 'Jesus' body/blood you know...don't want rats eating Jesus). Priest I believe usually takes this task.


Any hosts not consumed are put in the, oh what IS the term?.....the box in the wall that has the sanctuary light next to it? Anyway, that's what happens to them. Plus, they're taken to those in the hospital and shut-ins. The wine is, If I recall correctly, poured down a pipe installed so that it goes directly into the ground, not a sewer.


----------



## jawyman

I would re-use what could be re-used (taking sanitation into consideration) and then give the bread to the birds and any remaining cups of wine, down the drain. I agree with Rich, the elements remain the elements.


----------



## PilgrimPastor

SemperFideles said:


> PilgrimPastor said:
> 
> 
> 
> SemperFideles,
> 
> By the way, I am a former Marine Staff Sergeant - Semper Fi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooorah! What years did you serve?
Click to expand...


I was in from 1995 - 2003. I was stationed at Camp Pendleton with 3AAVBN (I was an "amtraker") and then I lat-moved into Photography and spent 4 years at MCAS Yuma. 

I wouldn't trade those years for anything. Looking back I see God shaping me for ministry in the Marine Corps in so many ways. I was involved in outreach, preaching in rescue shelters and nursing homes and experiencing uncommon people in uncommon ways!


----------



## PilgrimPastor

KMK said:


> The wine that is already in the cups we toss out. But the bread! Ooooh the bread. Everyone nibbles on the bread as we clean up the room. My wife makes the best communion bread every Lord's Day morning. (It's great for communion but not so great for my gluttony!)



I'm not so sure about the quality of the bread we use... I think it may be wonder bread!


----------



## jawyman

I still advocate unleavened bread.


----------



## etexas

jawyman said:


> I would re-use what could be re-used (taking sanitation into consideration) and then give the bread to the birds and any remaining cups of wine, down the drain. I agree with Rich, the elements remain the elements.


TRUE! But they represent something, it is like US Flag, there are certain ways to dispose of it, the Flag is not America, but I respect what it stands for. Same thing for the Elements.


----------



## jawyman

I understand there should be a certain way of respectfully disposing of the elements, but are they still consecrated after the Supper has been celebrated. We fold and burn the flag in a solemn ceremony, because man said this is the way we do it, but Scripture is silent with regard to what Jesus and the disciples did with their leftovers. Can we infer that there were no leftovers or did they just leave what they did not eat? I believe in respect of elements, but if they are no longer being used, than they are just bread and wine. I am probably way off.


----------



## etexas

jawyman said:


> I understand there should be a certain way of respectfully disposing of the elements, but are they still consecrated after the Supper has been celebrated. We fold and burn the flag in a solemn ceremony, because man said this is the way we do it, but Scripture is silent with regard to what Jesus and the disciples did with their leftovers. Can we infer that there were no leftovers or did they just leave what they did not eat? I believe in respect of elements, but if they are no longer being used, than they are just bread and wine. I am probably way off.


I understand where you are coming from! I am just saying this:Scripture gives no specifics, but out of respect I would not toss the wine in a urinal and the bread in a toilet. Thats just my....


----------



## jawyman

etexas said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand there should be a certain way of respectfully disposing of the elements, but are they still consecrated after the Supper has been celebrated. We fold and burn the flag in a solemn ceremony, because man said this is the way we do it, but Scripture is silent with regard to what Jesus and the disciples did with their leftovers. Can we infer that there were no leftovers or did they just leave what they did not eat? I believe in respect of elements, but if they are no longer being used, than they are just bread and wine. I am probably way off.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand where you are coming from! I am just saying this:Scripture gives no specifics, but out of respect I would not toss the wine in a urinal and the bread in a toilet. Thats just my....
Click to expand...


Nor would I. I would give the bread to the birds and the wine down the drain. This is a difficult question, because how does one dispose of the elements without approaching the elements as something that is holy and should be handled as holy. I think we can become legalistic with how we dispose of the elements. I would ask the question of how do we approach the elements before we celebrate the Lord's Supper? Is there a protocal for moving the bread from the kitchen to the alter or how do we pour the wine (juice) into the common cup or individual cups?


----------



## etexas

jawyman said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand there should be a certain way of respectfully disposing of the elements, but are they still consecrated after the Supper has been celebrated. We fold and burn the flag in a solemn ceremony, because man said this is the way we do it, but Scripture is silent with regard to what Jesus and the disciples did with their leftovers. Can we infer that there were no leftovers or did they just leave what they did not eat? I believe in respect of elements, but if they are no longer being used, than they are just bread and wine. I am probably way off.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand where you are coming from! I am just saying this:Scripture gives no specifics, but out of respect I would not toss the wine in a urinal and the bread in a toilet. Thats just my....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor would I. I would give the bread to the birds and the wine down the drain. This is a difficult question, because how does one dispose of the elements without approaching the elements as something that is holy and should be handled as holy. I think we can become legalistic with how we dispose of the elements. I would ask the question of how do we approach the elements before we celebrate the Lord's Supper? Is there a protocal for moving the bread from the kitchen to the alter or how do we pour the wine (juice) into the common cup or individual cups?
Click to expand...

Oddly, I think an Anglican Pastor I had was on the right track, he crumbled up the bread outside for the birds to eat and poured the leftovers of he cup on the ground to return it to the earth. I think that is rather fitting.


----------



## jawyman

Oddly, I think an Anglican Pastor I had was on the right track, he crumbled up the bread outside for the birds to eat and poured the leftovers of he cup on the ground to return it to the earth. I think that is rather fitting.:2cents

I would agree with this method of disposal.


----------



## etexas

jawyman said:


> Oddly, I think an Anglican Pastor I had was on the right track, he crumbled up the bread outside for the birds to eat and poured the leftovers of he cup on the ground to return it to the earth. I think that is rather fitting.:2cents
> 
> I would agree with this method of disposal.


Thank you Brother. I always felt it was fitting without being legalistic where Scripture is silent.


----------



## PilgrimPastor

etexas said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand there should be a certain way of respectfully disposing of the elements, but are they still consecrated after the Supper has been celebrated. We fold and burn the flag in a solemn ceremony, because man said this is the way we do it, but Scripture is silent with regard to what Jesus and the disciples did with their leftovers. Can we infer that there were no leftovers or did they just leave what they did not eat? I believe in respect of elements, but if they are no longer being used, than they are just bread and wine. I am probably way off.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand where you are coming from! I am just saying this:Scripture gives no specifics, but out of respect I would not toss the wine in a urinal and the bread in a toilet. Thats just my....
Click to expand...


That is where I am as well. In my last church I had a former RC who had come increased his faith greatly in the time I knew him. He would often tell me that he had never heard God preached as a God of grace prior to coming to the church I served. 

After some time in the church and coming into a renewed relationship with Christ, I asked my friend to serve communion. He had done so as a child as an "alter boy" and it meant a great deal to him that I asked him to do this.

One Sunday after church he was washing the communion setting and asked me what he was supposed to do with the left over communion bread and wine (juice). After an explanation on my part regarding the commemorative nature of the Sacrament he said - with a thick New England accent, "I can't do it Pastor... you do it... I can't pour it down the sink!" I had a hard time doing it also even though I am firmly not a transubstantiationist. 

I guess it is a matter of respect not reverence for me for the bread and wine which do play a central role in the worship of our Lord on Communion Sundays.


----------



## PilgrimPastor

etexas said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, I think an Anglican Pastor I had was on the right track, he crumbled up the bread outside for the birds to eat and poured the leftovers of he cup on the ground to return it to the earth. I think that is rather fitting.:2cents
> 
> I would agree with this method of disposal.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Brother. I always felt it was fitting without being legalistic where Scripture is silent.
Click to expand...


I am inclined to adopt a similar means of disposal in my Parish.


----------



## raekwon

I remember quite vividly seeing the priest guzzle down every last drop of sacramental wine after my dad got married in an Episcopal ceremony (this was about 12 years ago). I was taken aback.


----------



## jawyman

raekwon said:


> I remember quite vividly seeing the priest guzzle down every last drop of sacramental wine after my dad got married in an Episcopal ceremony (this was about 12 years ago). I was taken aback.


----------



## etexas

Well, as a former High-Church Anglican , I can say, those Priests can PUT IT AWAY!


----------



## MrMerlin777

My dad's Lutheran pastor can put it away too. 

That said, he's a realy nice guy though.


----------



## etexas

MrMerlin777 said:


> My dad's Lutheran pastor can put it away too.
> 
> That said, he's a realy nice guy though.


Before or after he hits the hootch?


----------



## MrMerlin777

etexas said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad's Lutheran pastor can put it away too.
> 
> That said, he's a realy nice guy though.
> 
> 
> 
> Before or after he hits the hootch?
Click to expand...



Both

He even brews his own beer. (I know I know, )


----------



## yeutter

*feed on Him in your heart, by faith, with thanksgiving*



raekwon said:


> I remember quite vividly seeing the priest guzzle down every last drop of sacramental wine after my dad got married in an Episcopal ceremony (this was about 12 years ago). I was taken aback.


Actually rubrics in the Book of Common Prayer require that either he consume all of the consecrated bread & wine or he summon some of the other brothers in the congregation to join Him in consuming all the remaining consecrated elements.


----------



## PilgrimPastor

yeutter said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember quite vividly seeing the priest guzzle down every last drop of sacramental wine after my dad got married in an Episcopal ceremony (this was about 12 years ago). I was taken aback.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually rubrics in the Book of Common Prayer require that either he consume all of the consecrated bread & wine or he summon some of the other brothers in the congregation to join Him in consuming all the remaining consecrated elements.
Click to expand...


That's interesting... they sort created an official reason to gather together at the "river" as it were


----------



## Kevin

Some years ago I knew a local Anglican minister who served a rural 5 point charge. He told me that one of the first lessons he learned was how much wine to pour in the cup. Since if he overfilled it & a small crowd showed up by the time he had finished his last service he would be a bit tipsy.

I think Stephens advice is better.


----------



## caoclan

My mom told me about a Catholic Mass she attended. The priest dropped some crumbs of the "host" on the carpet and a girl in the front pew went into hysterical convulsions, "weeping and gnashing teeth!"


----------



## toddpedlar

jawyman said:


> I understand there should be a certain way of respectfully disposing of the elements, but are they still consecrated after the Supper has been celebrated.



Let's be careful not to make "consecrated" anything more than it is - that is, set apart for special use during the service. "Consecration" generally connotes some sort of mystical change in their purpose that extends beyond the worship service - which I have no reason to think we need to attach to it. Once the service is over, that wine and bread have no particular "special" designation - it's just wine and bread. Certainly to toss it down the toilet (why! as one who appreciates a good wine, AACK!) would perhaps be disrespectful - but only if you intended disrespect by it... again, it is ONLY wine after all. 

Being good stewards, in our church in NY, we rotated round taking the leftover wine home for dinner; used a local Merlot more often than not, which, by the way, made an EXCELLENT wine sauce for roast beef. More than once I can recall having dinner with friends Lord's Day afternoons accompanied by our leftover communion wine.


----------



## Stephen

Gryphonette said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> RC's have to make sure all of it is partaken (since it is 'Jesus' body/blood you know...don't want rats eating Jesus). Priest I believe usually takes this task.
> 
> 
> 
> Any hosts not consumed are put in the, oh what IS the term?.....the box in the wall that has the sanctuary light next to it? Anyway, that's what happens to them. Plus, they're taken to those in the hospital and shut-ins. The wine is, If I recall correctly, poured down a pipe installed so that it goes directly into the ground, not a sewer.
Click to expand...


Anne, you must have been raised a Roman Catholic. I was RC for about 20 years and served as an altar boy, so yes they have a special sink for disposing of the wine and the "consecrated" bread is placed in the tabernacle at the main altar or a side altar. RC's when I was small were never allowed to chew the bread, so it was placed on your tongue and it dissolved. You did not want to break the poor body of J---s with your teeth. What blasphemy and idolatry they have for common bread


----------



## Stephen

etexas said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was Anglican it was broken up and the wine was poured out to return it to the Earth. Now I am PCA.......I have no idea what we do with it?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are like many PCA churches and use that sweet, horible tasting unfermented stuff called grape juice, pour it down the drain, if you use wine enjoy it, but don't let the teatotters know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actuly we use both. And be nice.....I Tee-Total! Not for Religious reasons I am a recovering Alcoholic.
Click to expand...


I understand brother. I realize that some may have an issue with wine because of their past. I was refering to those churches that make an issue with using grape juice based on some Biblical admonition. More churches are using both wine and grape juice. Some have made the argument, which I think is valid, that if someone had a problem with alcohol before their conversion, they should not fear taking wine in the Lord's Supper, because Christ has indeed changed their heart. Praise the Lord that He has delivered you from this sin.


----------



## etexas

Stephen said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are like many PCA churches and use that sweet, horible tasting unfermented stuff called grape juice, pour it down the drain, if you use wine enjoy it, but don't let the teatotters know.
> 
> 
> 
> Actuly we use both. And be nice.....I Tee-Total! Not for Religious reasons I am a recovering Alcoholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand brother. I realize that some may have an issue with wine because of their past. I was refering to those churches that make an issue with using grape juice based on some Biblical admonition. More churches are using both wine and grape juice. Some have made the argument, which I think is valid, that if someone had a problem with alcohol before their conversion, they should not fear taking wine in the Lord's Supper, because Christ has indeed changed their heart. Praise the Lord that He has delivered you from this sin.
Click to expand...

Thank you Brother, really I just do it as a matter of prudence. As a man who used to drink Scotch like it was water I am just careful. Grace and Peace.


----------



## Stephen

etexas said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actuly we use both. And be nice.....I Tee-Total! Not for Religious reasons I am a recovering Alcoholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand brother. I realize that some may have an issue with wine because of their past. I was refering to those churches that make an issue with using grape juice based on some Biblical admonition. More churches are using both wine and grape juice. Some have made the argument, which I think is valid, that if someone had a problem with alcohol before their conversion, they should not fear taking wine in the Lord's Supper, because Christ has indeed changed their heart. Praise the Lord that He has delivered you from this sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Brother, really I just do it as a matter of prudence. As a man who used to drink Scotch like it was water I am just careful. Grace and Peace.
Click to expand...


That is understandable. If I drank scotch, which I cannot stand, I would be sick.


----------



## etexas

Stephen said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand brother. I realize that some may have an issue with wine because of their past. I was refering to those churches that make an issue with using grape juice based on some Biblical admonition. More churches are using both wine and grape juice. Some have made the argument, which I think is valid, that if someone had a problem with alcohol before their conversion, they should not fear taking wine in the Lord's Supper, because Christ has indeed changed their heart. Praise the Lord that He has delivered you from this sin.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Brother, really I just do it as a matter of prudence. As a man who used to drink Scotch like it was water I am just careful. Grace and Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is understandable. If I drank scotch, which I cannot stand, I would be sick.
Click to expand...

You would also tee-total!


----------



## Stephen

etexas said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Brother, really I just do it as a matter of prudence. As a man who used to drink Scotch like it was water I am just careful. Grace and Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is understandable. If I drank scotch, which I cannot stand, I would be sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would also tee-total!
Click to expand...


Except I do drink tea (the British way)


----------



## KMK

Stephen said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are like many PCA churches and use that sweet, horible tasting unfermented stuff called grape juice, pour it down the drain, if you use wine enjoy it, but don't let the teatotters know.
> 
> 
> 
> Actuly we use both. And be nice.....I Tee-Total! Not for Religious reasons I am a recovering Alcoholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand brother. I realize that some may have an issue with wine because of their past. I was refering to those churches that make an issue with using grape juice based on some Biblical admonition. More churches are using both wine and grape juice. Some have made the argument, which I think is valid, that if someone had a problem with alcohol before their conversion, they should not fear taking wine in the Lord's Supper, because Christ has indeed changed their heart. Praise the Lord that He has delivered you from this sin.
Click to expand...


Along those same lines, there are some who have actually made an oath to God that they would never again touch alcohol. Whether this was the right thing to do or not, I have trouble encouraging such a person to go against their oath to partake with wine. 

Is this similar to your experience, etexas?


----------



## etexas

KMK said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actuly we use both. And be nice.....I Tee-Total! Not for Religious reasons I am a recovering Alcoholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand brother. I realize that some may have an issue with wine because of their past. I was refering to those churches that make an issue with using grape juice based on some Biblical admonition. More churches are using both wine and grape juice. Some have made the argument, which I think is valid, that if someone had a problem with alcohol before their conversion, they should not fear taking wine in the Lord's Supper, because Christ has indeed changed their heart. Praise the Lord that He has delivered you from this sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Along those same lines, there are some who have actually made an oath to God that they would never again touch alcohol. Whether this was the right thing to do or not, I have trouble encouraging such a person to go against their oath to partake with wine.
> 
> Is this similar to your experience, etexas?
Click to expand...

It would be close my Brother, partly there is a "why risk it" factor, to me, the emphasis is the blood of the grape as a symbol of our Lord's shed blood. My humble opinion is both pure grape juice OR wine would meet this. In short I am thankful I am in a setting where both are offered under the same blessing to the same Lord.


----------

